# Can you whistle?



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I'm pretty awesome at whistling. ^^ I can whistle entire tunes 

I couldn't whistle for the longest time, and it frustrated me when my 4 year old cousin was whistling Smashmouth and I couldn't. Then one day I was blowing a stream of air trying to sound like a ghost (don't ask...) and I accidentally whistled. 

I can do it now!


----------



## Commissar (Jan 9, 2012)

I enjoy whistling, and have been told I'm quite good at it.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

One of my most intense projects was learning to whistle on fingers, because it's quite impossible for those who know it to explain the skill. It took me one whole summer but I did it.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

I cannot !! Damn it.. I tried so hard to learn. I only end up blowing air and looking ridiculous :blushed:


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

I can whistle and I whistle so much that it's becoming a _problem_.
For example, my new puppy that I had trained to "come" when I whistled had stopped coming when she was called. Why? Because I whistle so frequently she got confused as to when I was whistling for her and when I was whistling for the sake of whistling. It's an impulse I need to learn how to control. Thankfully I have now taught her to "come" when I clap a few times. To the people who cannot whistle, be thankful. There is danger in having the skill. One in four will experiment with whistling- don't become a statistic.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

No, I cannot.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Can't whistle, even when I pucker and blow...


----------



## ImbecilicSage (Apr 29, 2009)

I can whistle - much like a few other people have stated though, I'm not capable of doing any form of extremely impressive whistling, such as the whistling that might summon dogs to you or anything comparable to that, though most often I'm able to emulate most melodies that I hear by whistling (I have a background in music, and throughout my life I've been told I have a "good ear" so I guess that's what enables me to perform said emulations pretty accurately).

I'd voted as an INFJ, though I should reference I'm not absolutely certain about my type; the only thing I know without any bit of a doubt is that I'm IN, though acknowledging each functional analysis I'm more likely an IN_J, and I'd originally tested as INFJ when I was first learning about the MBTI, and have tested as such most often too.


----------



## Deathbagel (Feb 18, 2012)

Note that while I'm an INTP capable of whistling I can't whistle loudly or very clearly and my range is around a single octave. It's still whistling though...


----------



## dee20 (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah, i can whistle, tunes and all. 

what can i say, god loves me :mellow:


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

dee20 said:


> yeah, i can whistle, tunes and all.
> 
> *what can i say, god loves me :mellow:*


XD Dude.... I laughed SO HARD!


----------



## dee20 (Apr 8, 2012)

MrShatter said:


> XD Dude.... I laughed SO HARD!


hehe :kitteh:


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep sure can


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

NO, unfortunately. Is it a genetic trait?


----------



## 364unbirthdays (Apr 22, 2012)

I can't see how this poll offers any insight unless it provides both 'yes' and 'no' options for all the types.

Anyways, no, I can't really whistle. I can do a pathetic sort of hissing sound, though.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Yes, but very badly. It's too quiet and a completely flat note...


----------



## 1987 (Nov 19, 2010)

I can often be heard whistling 'Sawyer's Tune' from Transport Tycoon or 'Ievan Polkka' AKA Leekspin these days.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

OMG I JUST TAUGHT MYSELF HOW TO WHISTLE. I didn't know I could do that.
I voted no in the poll because I voted about 30 seconds before I discovered my talents.


----------



## pigeon (Sep 25, 2011)

I can whistle pretty well, but I can't snap my fingers.


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

....only when I'm working, though.


----------

